
First debit card with points, 2% savings, and NO fees - patrickmro
https://trypointcard.com/
======
EpicBlackCrayon
I'm going to be frank, this looks incredibly pretentious. That said, I'm a
really big fan of these new online only banks popping up and once I read the
fine print, I might give it a try.

~~~
wuunderbar
Agreed. I find a lot of the marketing to be gimmicky and super played out.

However, I thought the same of Robinhood when it was first announced and that
turned out pretty decent.

~~~
rfinney
"The change also raised more questions about the future of Robinhood’s cash
management accounts, which attracted the attention of U.S. senators after it
was revealed that Robinhood had not consulted federal regulators about
insuring the cash accounts."

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/robinhood-quietly-stops-
us...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/robinhood-quietly-stops-users-from-
signing-up-for-cash-accounts-amid-scrutiny-from-regulators-2018-12-31)

Turns out it was a gimmick.

~~~
orthecreedence
I think he was talking about the very beginning of Robin Hood, as in a no-
commissions stock trading app, not the recent Robin Hood savings account
debacle.

That said, Robin Hood will now forever in my mind be painted as "the company
who didn't check with their lawyer before they started a bank."

------
orthecreedence
If they give 2% rewards and 2% interest on savings, where does their money
come from? It this just another VC-subsidized growth-hack that will eventually
devolve into 0.01% returns?

------
elektor
I'm perfectly happy with my Ally 2.2% savings account+ numerous cash back
credit cards but this would be a neat card for someone switching over from
Wells Fargo/BoA with their atrocious .1% savings accts.

~~~
lkjhdfsah
That is 2.2% per year on balances.

2.0% on all debits is a much larger number.

~~~
elektor
This is my current routine:

I have about $5,000 coming into my checking account every month, which I then
use to pay rent and several credit cards with % cash back bonuses. Whatever is
remaining for that month, I transfer to Ally's 2.2% account.

Unless I'm misunderstanding your point, I don't think I would be better off
switching to this card because my checking balance is volatile and is usually
close to zero.

